# cant locate modules - startup

## sprite

believe this is the right place for this, on starting up i run across:

caldulating module dependencies

modprobe cant locate module /dev/ide/cd/cd

modprobe cant locate module /dev/ide/hd/cd

modprobe cant locate module /dev/ide/host0/cd

modprobe cant locate module /dev/input

heh any thoughts on this =| quite lost

----------

## gnoodle

is this a new install? have you tried running "update-modules" yet?

----------

## sprite

was a recent recompile... and ran update-modules no errors

added nfs server/client support, samba support, and grsecurity(medium)

wouldnt think this would effect it but hey im newb =)

----------

## gnoodle

i wasn't sure that would help, but i'm glad it worked.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sprite

rofl =p   :Laughing:  thanks for trying =)

----------

## gnoodle

so, did you ever figure out what was wrong?

----------

## sprite

nope =|

----------

## gnoodle

so aside from the interesting message, your system is working okay?

if the message started appearing after your new kernel compile, check the grsecurity settings. 

the first time i compiled the kernel for my laptop, i wanted to take advantage of the grsecurity features of the kernel as well. unfortunately the settings i chose did not allow me as a regular (non-root) user to access "/proc" information...which meant that i had to run gkrellm2 and xosview as root. not an ideal situation.

a create a backup copy of your existing "/usr/src/linux/.config" and then check through and tweak the grsecurity options via "make menuconfig"...then recompile, etc.

my guess is that if you relax the security regarding non-root users accessing "/proc" info and other device / process information , the problem might go away.

----------

## sprite

hmmm ok, i try messing with the grsecurity hehe, and yea after i had enabled it and i think MAYBE a few other things it started, not 100% still working on it =|

----------

## Blurpy

 *sprite wrote:*   

> believe this is the right place for this, on starting up i run across:
> 
> caldulating module dependencies
> 
> modprobe cant locate module /dev/ide/cd/cd
> ...

 

I suddenly got the same errors. Unmerging module-init-tools, and re-emerging modutils fixed it for me. I'm using a 2.4 kernel right now, so I don't have a need for module-init-tools, but I'll probably try installing it again some time.

----------

## minic00p3r

i read somewhere you dont want to be messing with gr security for workstations..

----------

## sprite

 *Quote:*   

> I suddenly got the same errors. Unmerging module-init-tools, and re-emerging modutils fixed it for me. I'm using a 2.4 kernel right now, so I don't have a need for module-init-tools, but I'll probably try installing it again some time.

 

that worked, thanks~

----------

